

Bye Aaron. An awakening. - hjay
http://www.jayhuang.org/blog/bye-aaron-an-awakening/

======
creamyhorror
I am grieved by the injustice that was done to you. I can only express
solidarity from a distance. I hope you find a (much) better life as you forge
ahead in web development and that your mother never has to worry about
supporting her son again. My sympathy and best wishes.

~~~
hjay
Thanks so much, really appreciated.

